# V8 tranny question



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

So i have a deal lined up on an audi v8 that i simply cannot pass up. The car is in alright shape, but with being bored with my rabbit as of late, it might end up in the classifieds soon so the v8 can find its way under the hood of a more suitable quattro body. Anyways, my question is, what manual transmission do people use for swaps with these engines?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: V8 tranny question (16v_HOR)*

anyone?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: V8 tranny question (16v_HOR)*

The most direct swap would be a 200 20v tranny as is 4:11 just like the rear diff. http://www.germanautoconnectio...n.htm


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: V8 tranny question (yodasfro)*

thats what I was looking for. Thank you much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

